# Shappell Replacement Parts



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wanted to give a thumbs up to Shappell. This past weekend I found a S3000 used off Craigslist. It had a couple things on it that Id like to replace. So for the heck of it I jump on their website to see if they offer parts, and yes they do. Now my previous experience when you want parts for something is its about the same price for a missing bolt as buying a whole new one. Here are a few of the prices on their site.

New carpet (per side) - $9
Roof Tube (each piece) - $4.50
Frame Shock Cord - $2.50
Roof Tube Clip - $.50
Elastic Closure Strap - $.25
A Ski System for it - $25.00

So I just wanted to give them a pat on the back for providing replacement parts at great prices.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

They have the best customer service anywhere. The tub and the fabric on my 2.0 Rover was shot and when I called to get replacements they shipped both of them to me for free. Not even shipping. Best place in the world for helping


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

get the ski system... pretty slick setup and works pretty well! in deepish snow, you'll be thanking me.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Cant be wrong made in Michigan


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I emailed them to get some clips that hold the carpet pieces down because those werent listed on their website to purchase. Got a reply back and all they wanted to know was how many I needed and where to ship it, no cost. I even specified that it was an older one so they had no thought of it being under warranty still.

Its customer service like that makes life long customers, I wish more people understood that concept.


----------

